# Bobcat.....Plow, Brush, or Snow Blower ?



## ridingdirty3

I have just bought a Bobcat 773 Turbo and I want to make some money clearing snow. I wanted to know if anybody had used the Bobcat angle broom or there snow blower.... I have seen plows on many bobcats but I don't see how those can work that great, when mine is on just a little bit of mud I slide around bad. Any help would be great.........


----------



## rewoodworking

no one with brush but plows and bucket i have one also and i am going to plow with my truck until it gets to deep then i am bringing out to big guns


----------



## ridingdirty3

I saw the other day a business using a bobcat angle broom and it seemed to work wonders for the side walks. I think it would be great for gas stations or constant work durring snow fall. I am thinking about finding one of those and a blade for my bobcat and making some $$$ next winter......


----------



## pavemaster

i would definately buy the blower the broom only works good for a light snow


----------



## CatDieselPower

Blowers only work good in deep snow and in a spot where you can blow it (dumptruck or median). For large open lots a pusher would work the best. If you have to backdrag parking spots between cars or work close to buildings, a bucket works the best. You can also use a bucket to stack snow or load trucks.


----------



## mrplowmn

I have a 250 bobcat with 101" bucket/ 68" angle broom/ and a plow. Depending on accounts but I find them all useful. I'd like to find an angle broom w/ castor wheels so I can drive in float and have a constant broom angle. Angle broom takes contsant adjustmants as you go or else it bogs down. Snow blower is nice to shhot into back of dump truck for loading.


----------



## Bic_Steve

*I have 2 skids 773 & S250*

I have used my skids for years plowing snow. The bucket is the money maker. It plows, hauls, stacks, loads, ect. Big bucket big money. I have a blower for mine It will make me extra money by giving me hours when it is not snowing like blowing piles back ect. At least in my case I make more money per hr with my blower but can't get as many hrs that a bucket can give me. But don't get me wrong a blower is a nice atachment to have just not my first choice. :waving:


----------



## ratlover

Pusher box. Keep the momentum up. Hope you have good cab heat.


----------



## Dwan

I use the fallowing,
7', 8', and 9', buckets
9' blade
7' and 8' angle brooms

They all work great. the buckets are first choice then the brooms for spring cleanup then the blade for scraping packed snow and scraping ice.


----------



## timm9

Interstingly enough I just spent the day looking at skid steers. CAT, Deere, Bobcat, and Case. Also spent some time this evening searching for a blower unit. Is one better than another? Is high flow better? What has everyone's experience been. One of my friends bought a self propelled large blower last year and the first time he used it an idiot had left a piece of firewood in the driveway as a wheel stop and it got sucked up in the blower and put him down for a week and big $$$. Any suggestions, ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Polar

The best is to get a pusher for larger lots and a broom for side walks and areas where you dont want destry the ground. With the puher you can get the bulk of the snow up and then durring clean up you use the broom.


----------

